# Il marito va in pensione: assegno ridotto per la ex



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2011)

*

Il marito va in pensione: assegno ridotto per la ex*


                             Assegno ridotto se l’ex marito va in pensione: egli  vede così dimezzare i suoi redditi. A stabilirlo è la Cassazione  (sentenza 8754/11) accogliendo il ricorso di un pensionato, obbligato a  corrispondere l’assegno di divorzio alla ex moglie, che nel frattempo si  era rifatta una vita. 

*Il caso* 


Il Tribunale accoglie il ricorso proposto  da un pensionato, che chiede la revoca o la riduzione dell'assegno  divorzile posto a suo carico, stabilendo la cessazione della  somministrazione in favore della ex moglie. Quest’ultima, però, impugna  la decisione di primo grado e la Corte d’appello dichiara che l'uomo  deve ancora dare l'assegno divorzile.  

 Il pensionato ricorre in Cassazione, sostiene che la  Corte d'Appello ha sbagliato nel ritenere irrilevante ai fini della  soppressione o, quanto meno, della riduzione dell'entità dell'assegno  divorzile, la diminuzione notevole, dal dicembre 2003, dei suoi guadagni  mensili, sostanzialmente dimezzati a causa del suo collocamento in  pensione. 
 Il giudice ha motivato la sua decisione in ragione  dei cespiti immobiliari di cui l'uomo risulta titolare, senza tra  l’altro considerare che il suo patrimonio immobiliare è immutato  rispetto a quello di cui era titolare all'epoca della separazione, dal  momento che successivamente è divenuto solo comproprietario pro  indiviso, per quota pari al 50% di due terreni agricoli aventi un assai  modesto reddito.  
 La Corte di Cassazione accogliendo il ricorso del  pensionato, afferma: il decreto impugnato, pur avendo accertato la  consistente riduzione degli introiti mensili dell’uomo, correlata al suo  pensionamento, doveva comunque attribuire valore a tale circostanza,  capace di incidere sulla revisione dell'assegno divorzile, chiesta ai  fini estintivi o riduttivi di tale apporto, e ciò in considerazione del  rapporto tra le condizioni di ciascuna delle due parti; così come  avrebbe dovuto chiarire, tramite l'indicazione specifica degli elementi a  sostegno della decisione, perché il divario ritenuto esistente in danno  della ex al tempo del divorzio dovesse rimanere insensibile anche  all'intervenuto mutamento peggiorativo della condizione economica  dell'obbligato.  
 In questo modo il decreto impugnato finisce per discostarsi dal *principio  secondo cui in tema di revisione dell'assegno di divorzio, la  sopravvenuta diminuzione dei redditi da lavoro dell'obbligato è  suscettibile di assumere rilievo, quale possibile giustificato motivo di  riduzione o soppressione dell'assegno* nel quadro di una rinnovata valutazione comparativa della situazione economica delle parti.

16/08/201
http://www3.lastampa.it/i-tuoi-diritti/sezioni/famiglia-successioni/news/articolo/lstp/415861/


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

mi sembra giusto e logico


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Anche a me.


----------

